# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Blade and Sorcery - update 11: île, armure et inventaire

## 564.3

Blade and Sorcery (Web) (Steam) (Oculus) (Discord) (Reddit)


Présentation

Simulateur de combat médiéval fantastique, basé sur des interactions physiques.
Et de tout est n'importe quoi avec les mods: sabre laser, armes à feu, baguette de pain…
Développé par Warpfrog, un petit studio indé français créé autours de ce jeu.

À ce stade de l'Early Access, le jeu propose du combat en arène (plein de choix de vagues) et un mode donjon.
Dans ce dernier on explore une série de lieux plutôt variés et bien rendus, agencés au hasard. Le design est linéaire (mais pas droit), et le but est d'en sortir vivant.
À terme le jeu proposera un mécanisme de progression avec des choses à débloquer (compétences, matériel) et du loot. Notamment dans le donjon le but sera a priori de ramasser/voler des cristaux et arriver à la fin sans crever pour les ramener chez soi, ou quelque chose du genre.

L'IA n'est pas très finaude et pas mal de choses restent à affiner. Selon ses gouts, ça permet déjà de bien s'amuser et se défouler.
Sinon même sans jouer, il y a pas mal de vidéos marrantes sur Reddit.

Le plan pour pour la suite de l'EA est de continuer d'implémenter les mécanismes prévus et compléter le SDK pour les modders.


Les prochaines étapes

Voir https://steamcommunity.com/app/62973...5067106410776/

L'update 12 prévue pour fin 2022 ajoutera le système de progression maintenant que le reste et en place, avec du contenu en rapport.
Puis il y aura une passe de peaufinage et d'ajout de contenu pour une sortie d'early access début 2023.
À voir dans quelle mesure ce sera repoussé parce que l'update 11 était plus conséquente que prévu.


Détail état actuel

Ref: https://bladeandsorceryvr.com/#game

Le joueur a un corps virtuel simulé physiquement, qui peut rentrer en collision avec les objets / décors.
Il faut plus ou moins de temps pour s'y faire, ça a des avantages et inconvénients.

*Actions possibles*:
- déplacement: marche, course, saut, escalade (et vol en grugeant un peu)
- magie: télékinésie, ralentissement du temps, décharges électriques, boules de feu, altération de la gravité
- combat sans arme: frappe à main nues, coups de pieds (bouton ou tracker), prises sur les adversaires
- combat armé: avec armes improvisées (choppe, chaise, …), diverses armes à une ou deux mains, et un arc

*Cartes*: maison (zone de départ), arène, ruines, marché, canyon, citadelle, donjon (greenland)

*Type d'ennemis*: plusieurs types de combattants au CAC (1 arme, 2 armes, bouclier), archers, mages

*Comportement des ennemis*:
- attaque du joueur, attaque par équipe
- parade, esquive, plusieurs séquences d'attaque
- déplacement défensif, marche, course, maintient d'une distance de sécurité selon l'arme (corps à corps, tir à l'arc, sorts)
- recherche d'arme en cas de désarmement, abandon du combat
- en mode donjon: cycles de patrouille/ballade, attente. Détection visuelle et auditive plus ou moins limitée, alerte des coéquipiers.

À noter que leur comportement et animation est très "robotique". La difficulté augmente surtout par le nombre d'adversaires, leur armure, la force des coups et la quantité de points de vie.
Ce sera amélioré en cours d'EA et le comportement plus configurable, mais ce n'est pas prévu que le jeu devienne un simulateur d'escrime avec des comportements réalistes et complexes. Faut dire qu'il y a les sorts et le moteur physique en plus, un sac de nœuds à anticiper.

*SDK / mods*:
- paramètres du jeu (quantité de vie, force des coups, facilité de démembrement, etc)
- configuration des vagues d'ennemis
- armes: aspect, paramètres physiques
- certains aspects de la logique du jeu
- les niveaux/cartes
et certains vont un peu plus loin en bidouillant


Le modding et la communauté

Page Nexus: https://www.nexusmods.com/bladeandsorcery

Liste de mods intéressants / populaires à revoir.

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai quand même fini par créer un topic pour ce jeu. Faudra peut-être que je résume des choses dans l'OP, je suis encore parti en vrilles à en faire des tartines…

C'est encore du bac à sable en EA et assez expérimental, mais entre les mods et le cartes qui arrivent, il y a pas mal de choses pour s'amuser.

----------


## vectra

Le jeu m'intéresse bien, mais j'aimerais qu'on ait des éléments de gameplay un peu finalisés.
Perso, HHHH m'a bien fortement soûlé, donc je me méfiage un peu quand-même, même si je sais d'avance être beaucoup plus réceptif...

----------


## 564.3

> Le jeu m'intéresse bien, mais j'aimerais qu'on ait des éléments de gameplay un peu finalisés.
> Perso, HHHH m'a bien fortement soûlé, donc je me méfiage un peu quand-même, même si je sais d'avance être beaucoup plus réceptif...


Je compte faire un sujet sur H3VR aussi, à l'occase. Mais il a une tripotée de jeux/modes officiels assez bien finis, ce qui n'est pas le cas de B&S qui n'est vraiment que du sandbox pour l'instant. Mais il est beaucoup plus jeune aussi.
Sinon il y a une grosse différence de philosophie, H3VR est fermé alors que B&S encourage le modding. Une fois que le SDK sera complet, même si la campagne officielle n'est pas au gout de tous, il devrait y avoir des mods très sympa.

----------


## malmoutt3

Tin tu fais les choses bien, bravo pour le test.
Je me tâte pour le prendre ce jeux, surtout qu'il gère les jambes à ce que j'ai cru entendre. Par contre le coté bac à sable en alpha sans mode de jeu ni but, ça me fait un peu peur. Surtout à ce prix.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

A la base, c'était un jeu multi.

----------


## 564.3

> Je me tâte pour le prendre ce jeux, surtout qu'il gère les jambes à ce que j'ai cru entendre. Par contre le coté bac à sable en alpha sans mode de jeu ni but, ça me fait un peu peur. Surtout à ce prix.


Les jambes, c'est pour l'IK et foutre des circle kicks dans la table de chevet  ::ninja:: 
Je ne crois pas que ce soit utilisé pour la locomotion, mais je n'ai toujours pas testé…

Edit: et il y en a qui ne rigolent pas, avec en plus du wireless et subpack https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor..._bladesorcery/
Pas la vidéo la plus claire, la vue in-game est à la 3e personne avec un point de vue fixe, la nana est le perso en cape noire.

Sinon concernant l'état actuel, faut aimer le bac à sable ouais.




> A la base, c'était un jeu multi.


Ouais mais le moteur était assez différent je crois. Dans la roadmap du coop est prévu éventuellement pour après la v1.0, donc c'est pas pour tout de suite…

----------


## malmoutt3

> Les jambes, c'est pour l'IK et foutre des circle kicks dans la table de chevet 
> Je ne crois pas que ce soit utilisé pour la locomotion, mais je n'ai toujours pas testé…
> 
> Edit: et il y en a qui ne rigolent pas, avec en plus du wireless et subpack https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor..._bladesorcery/
> Pas la vidéo la plus claire, la vue in-game est à la 3e personne avec un point de vue fixe, la nana est le perso en cape noire.
> 
> Sinon concernant l'état actuel, faut aimer le bac à sable ouais.


Putin mais  ::XD:: .

Déjà que j'ai failli exploser mon ecran, avec les coups de pieds ça va être magique !

----------


## nodulle

J'attends une promo pour me le prendre celui-là.




> Les jambes, c'est pour l'IK et foutre des circle kicks dans la table de chevet 
> Je ne crois pas que ce soit utilisé pour la locomotion, mais je n'ai toujours pas testé…
> 
> Edit: et il y en a qui ne rigolent pas, avec en plus du wireless et subpack https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor..._bladesorcery/
> Pas la vidéo la plus claire, la vue in-game est à la 3e personne avec un point de vue fixe, la nana est le perso en cape noire.


Tu n'as pas intérêt à avoir de bibelot qui traîne sinon ça va valser. C'est un truc à tout péter dans la baraque ça !  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

Bon, la prochaine update a été repoussée à Q2 2020 (potentiellement avril) mais intégrera le contenu prévu pour l'update suivante aussi.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/629...85147045238754 (les petits gifs valent le coup d'œil)



En gros il y aura les nouveaux sorts + le système d'armures d'un coup, vu qu'ils interagiront: une épée "enflammée" (qui émet de la chaleur) passera à travers une armure notamment.
Un autre usage sur les armes est qu'elles se planteront dans la pierre (genre pour l'escalade). Et les boules de feu auront un petit air contrôle qui a l'air sympa.


Il y a aussi un sort de gravité, dont j'ai un peu plus de mal à voir l'usage pour l'instant. Peut-être pour balancer des trucs lourds, faire des petits "trous noirs" ou voler temporairement (sans hack).

En attendant des moddeurs ont déjà bricolé un système d'armure qui a l'air de bien marcher dans la version actuelle, même s'il est moins complet que ce qui est prévu. https://www.nexusmods.com/bladeandsorcery/mods/932

Les implémentations intégrées au moteur de base seront aussi dispo via le SDK pour les moddeurs. Les sorts sont prévus pour être combinés, dans la version de base seulement pour doubler leur puissance mais les moddeurs pourront faire n'importe quoi.

Le sort qui affecte la vie est repoussé à la mise à jour suivante, qui intégrera les autres mécanismes du mode "donjon". Peut-être que le jeu sortira vraiment du mode "sandbox" à cette occasion. Au rythme où ça va, peut-être pour 2020.

----------


## vectra

C'est ultra-ultra-ultra bien fait comme jeu, et les ennemis ne sont pas trop idiots en difficulté moyenne.
C'est juste un peu répétitif de se battre contre des vagues d'ennemis sans but, mais c'est jouissif au moins.

La magie ne m'intéresse pas du tout, et je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire de l'escalade par contre. Ca serait bien d'avoir un peu plus d'interactions, et que les ennemis ne trébuchent pas comme des idiots, voirent tournent le dos et errent comme des débiles dès qu'ils ont perdu une arme.

----------


## Darth

Oui, le mod outer rim dispo sur nexusmod avec quelques centaines d'autres.

----------


## 564.3

Le 4 juin, va y avoir de la sorcellerie à tours de bras. Et les armures (officielles), ainsi que les nouveaux persos, décors, etc.
J'ai hâte de faire joujou avec tout ça  :;):

----------


## Darth

Ah oui, mais alors oui oui oui.

----------


## 564.3

Bon il y a des trucs à corriger dans cette mise à jour, mais j'ai pas vu de gros problèmes.
Ça aurait peut-être quand même pu sortir dans une autre branche que celle par défaut dans un premier temps, mais l'ancienne version reste dispo pour ceux qui veulent.

La nouvelle carte est assez lourde sur le GPU, et les ennemis aussi. À partir de 3 ça commence à ramer de façon notable. Je crois que c'était mieux avant, mais j'ai pas vérifié.
D'un autre coté je joue rarement avec plus, mais j'ai pas encore regardé les mods pour cette version ou essayé de faire des vagues custom.

J'ai eu une bonne blague avec un ennemi décapité qui continuait de se battre. J'ai hésité à faire une vidéo, mais eu la flemme…
Et l'escalade marche moins bien je trouve.

Sinon les nouveaux sorts sont cool, et l'arc est de nouveau plus réglé à mon gout.

----------


## 564.3

L'update 8.2 est sortie aujourd'hui et a l'air de corriger pas mal de bugs et problèmes de perf de la v8.

Détail sur Reddit: https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor...ical_bugs_and/

Pour ceux qui veulent jouer à certains mods c'est peut-être mieux de rester sur la v7, mais je m'amuse bien avec les nouvelles fonctionnalités du jeu de base, et je me fais quelques "runs" à thème (à la masse enflamée, double hache, double dague, épée + boule de feu, mains nues, etc.).
C'est cool que l'arc ait été débuggé aussi, c'est ce qui me manquait le plus dans la v7. C'est plus plaisant de se retenter des vagues de headshot, avec les casques qui ajoutent du challenge (un peu bizarre des fois).

----------


## hommedumatch

Première partie pour moi. Un peu de "mal des transports" au début après avoir quitté le miroir mais je finis par m'adapter peu à peu.
Dans la zone du désert montagneux avec les ponts, je repère des blocs de murs qui dépassent de la falaise. Je m'y approche et tente de m'agripper à un des blocs. Ça marche. Je grimpe et le corps s'adapte bien à la forme de la falaise. Prochaine session. Je me jetterai dans la rivière et j'essaie de grimper sur le pilier du pont qui comporte pleins de blocs permettant la montée.

----------


## 564.3

La rivière c'est la mort instantanée. Faut choper un bloc au vol ou descendre en escaladant.

Vas-y assez tranquillement pour la cinétose, et essaies peut-être de passer la locomotion relative au controleur plutôt qu'au casque (par défaut).

C'est mon mode de locomotion favori parce qu'on peut bouger la tête naturellement en se déplaçant. Par contre faut faire gaffe à ce qu'on fait avec sa main non directrice.
Typiquement quand je donne un coup/pare avec ma main non directrice, je ne bouge pas avec le stick au même instant mais plutôt IRL.
Et pour courir en agitant les bras, faut maintenir l'orientation du controleur plutôt que faire n'importe quoi.

----------


## hommedumatch

> essaies peut-être de passer la locomotion relative au controleur plutôt qu'au casque (par défaut).


C'est bon à savoir. La locomotion par contrôleur est assez confortable. J'essaierai l'autre mode de déplacement à l'occasion. 
J'ai tenté une escalade extrème sur un rocher dans la zone du désert. Vraiment crispé, ça m'a donné des crampes aux doigts .

Bon, en tapotant sur mon téléphone, je sens le contrecoup de ma session d'hier, comme beaucoup l'ont témoigné, sur reddit notamment.

----------


## 564.3

Tiens je déterre ce fil de discussion parce que ce mod "Daggerbending" a l'air très OP et doit foutre l'ordi à genoux, mais propose une manière plaisante de faire du steak haché.
Par contre, attention à vos pouces avec les couteaux, on a vite fait de se faire bobo  ::ninja:: 




Edit: en passant je vais mettre à jour l'OP…

----------


## Darth

Ca a l'air extremement fun, mais faut la machine de guerre effectivement.

----------


## Maalak

Marrant, moi c'est l'inverse, je ne parviens pas à trouver le moindre intérêt à ce genre de chose.  ::unsure:: 

Bon, vous me direz que du coup, je n'essaye pas et ne m'en rends peut-être pas compte, ça ne serait pas faux.

----------


## 564.3

> Marrant, moi c'est l'inverse, je ne parviens pas à trouver le moindre intérêt à ce genre de chose. 
> 
> Bon, vous me direz que du coup, je n'essaye pas et ne m'en rends peut-être pas compte, ça ne serait pas faux.


Ouais faut aimer faire joujou dans le bac à sable pour l'instant.

Ils bossent sur le contenu, l'objectif est d'avoir un système de progression (améliorer sa maison, ses compétences, ses armes) avec des missions dans des donjons.
Un post récent fait un peu de teasing: https://store.steampowered.com/news/...68847569547914

Après si on aime bien les jeux d'aventure bien verbeux, je crois que ça ne sera jamais le cas ici. Perso ça me va  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Suite à la sortie de l'update 10, j'ai un peu mis à jour l'OP.

J'avais fait un retours dans la discussion générale VR. Depuis que le mode donjon est sorti, j'y ai joué 4-5h et j'en découvre toujours.

En passant, ils ont recruté un gars pour revoir toutes les anims de combat des ennemis. Ça devrait être plus varié et cohérent, adapté au type d'arme etc.




> J'ai testé l'update 10 de Blade & Sorcery qui est sortie en début de soirée.
> L'annonce et changelog https://store.steampowered.com/news/...29529105115254
> 
> Pas eu de gros bug ou crash, et ça tourne bien sur ma GTX 1070.
> Le gros point fort c'est les environnements et leur ambiance, vraiment du beau boulot.
> Le mode donjon est semi random (je crois qu'il y a une logique) mais linéaire, même s'il y a parfois des débuts de chemins alternatifs potentiels. Comme prévu dans le teasing, les environnements sont variés au niveau visuel et structure (du petit couloir à des espaces ouverts, sortes d'arènes, etc), c'est très sympa à découvrir et je n'en ai pas encore fait le tours.
> L'IA et le moteur physique posent parfois un peu problème dans les espaces confinés ou situations un peu complexes, mais globalement ça va.
> Les changements au système de combat faut voir sur la durée, notamment le désarmement qui revient. Au début j'étais surpris, mais quand on s'y attend ça va. Il manque peut-être un feedback ou alors il n'est pas assez fort. Sinon quelques détails genre parer un coup sauté entraine une réaction bizarre.


Bon, je crois que je vais me tenter la masse à 2 mains prochainement  ::ninja:: 
https://www.reddit.com/link/qh1aj9/v...zax0w71/player

Tant que j'y suis, un gars qui se la joue plutôt discrétos (en général)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKFAvx9PT-4
Parfois il y a des trucs un peu bizarres, mais il joue pas mal en slow motion et l'accélère dans la vidéo. Et son katana ou chais pas quoi n'a pas l'air de faire beaucoup de dégats.

Il a aussi fait une vidéo plutôt cool qui passe en revue les nouvelles armes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaTOsC2tu0Y
Pour l'instant j'ai tendance à rester à l'arme de base et piquer celles des ennemis selon ce qu'il se passe. Pas encore expérimenté toutes les nouvelles armes (ou même les anciennes avec les changements), mais ça donne envie.

----------


## 564.3

Le jeu sort aussi en standalone sur Quest 2, on voit le boulot sur l'optimisation en rapport dans l'update 10 de la version PC.
C'était bien vu de faire la sortie sur PC avant, on a pu se rendre compte qu'ils n'ont pas dégradé/bridé le jeu pour la version Quest.
Un peu comme pour Pavlov Shack, elle a un autre nom pour bien séparer les 2 branches et distinguer des fonctionnalités qui ne pourraient pas être downgradées en mobile.
Il y a une FAQ bien complète sur https://warpfrog.com/nomad/

----------


## KospY

Merci pour suivre l'évolution du jeu 564.3! J'ai l'impression que tu est le seul en France à nous suivre, du moins sur Canard PC  ::): 
Heureusement que le jeu marche bien à l'étranger et que l'on a un bon soutien de notre communauté.

Je tenais à réagir depuis le temps car peu de gens semblent savoir que B&S est fait par un Français (moi en l’occurrence) et ancien lecteur de Joystick au passage  ::P: 
Un peu déçu que Canard PC et la France sois si en retard sur la VR et ne semble pas avoir beaucoup d’intérêt, mais bon, c'est la vie, peut être qu'un jour ça va évoluer en France.

Si vous avez des questions en tout cas n'hésitez pas. On viens de faire une très grosse update et ça à été un défi pour nous de faire tourner le jeu sur le Quest 2! B&S étant assez poussé niveau physique, simulation et environnement dynamique (donjons!), ça n'a pas été facile  ::wacko::

----------


## 564.3

Merci à toi pour le jeu surtout, beau boulot  :;): 
C'est cool de passer faire un coucou, ça doit être bien tendu en ce moment entre corriger des problèmes de l'update 10 et la sortie Quest 2.
L'annonce d'hier était étonnante en effet, mais vous avez l'air d'avoir réussi à trouver de bons compromis pour que ça tourne sur mobile. Je me demande ce que la sortie va donner, mais ça semble bien parti.

Sinon je ne suis pas spécialement la communauté VR francophone, seulement ici et on doit être un sous-ensemble assez petit. Potentiellement il y aura un nouveau boost pour la VR l'année prochaine avec le PSVR2, on verra comment ça évolue.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

J'ignorais complètement que c'était un jeu français.
Bravo et merci, B&S est un de mes jeux VR préféré. Je n'ai pas encore testé la dernière update (faut que je déplace mon PC pour la VR roomscale...) mais j'ai hâte de m'y mettre, j'attendais beaucoup le mode donjon.

----------


## Maalak

Le mode Donjon, c'est un peu comme Ancient Dungeon (mais avec des graphismes améliorés quand même) ?

----------


## KospY

> Merci à toi pour le jeu surtout, beau boulot 
> C'est cool de passer faire un coucou, ça doit être bien tendu en ce moment entre corriger des problèmes de l'update 10 et la sortie Quest 2.
> L'annonce d'hier était étonnante en effet, mais vous avez l'air d'avoir réussi à trouver de bons compromis pour que ça tourne sur mobile. Je me demande ce que la sortie va donner, mais ça semble bien parti.
> 
> Sinon je ne suis pas spécialement la communauté VR francophone, seulement ici et on doit être un sous-ensemble assez petit. Potentiellement il y aura un nouveau boost pour la VR l'année prochaine avec le PSVR2, on verra comment ça évolue.


Merci!
La VR progresse, lentement mais surement on va dire  ::P: 
Le PSVR2 va effectivement faire progresser sa popularité l'année prochaine, on manque surtout de contenu pour moi. Je suis curieux de voir ce que Sony prépare  ::happy2::

----------


## KospY

> Le mode Donjon, c'est un peu comme Ancient Dungeon (mais avec des graphismes améliorés quand même) ?


C'est très différent, Ancient Dungeon est un rogue-lite avec des donjons entièrement procéduraux, du loot, progression etc... Tandis que B&S est plus une simulation de combat médiéval-fantasy, avec des arènes et un mode donjon semi-procédural (les différentes salles aléatoires sont fait à la main), c'est focus sur le combat, un peu de parkour et un tout petit peu de furtivité (on va faire plus de chose sur ce point dans le futur).
Aussi le jeu est toujours un sandbox, le mode progression arrivera l'année prochaine, avec du loot, achats d'armes et armures, arbre de compétence et d'autre surprises comme on a l’habitude de faire  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Ce qui m'a le plus surpris dans la mise à jour c'est le boulot sur l'ambiance et le design très varié des salles. La partie découverte / exploration est très plaisante, je me suis retrouvé à faire du tourisme alors que je partais juste pour planter des trucs pointus dans tout ce qui se trouve au travers de mon chemin dans des couloirs classiques.

----------


## KospY

Oui ont a vraiment voulu sortir du cliché donjon avec des couloirs  ::P:  
C'est pas vraiment un donjon en fait, plus des zones aléatoire. Notre level artist a fait un boulot monstrueux pour donner une ambiance aussi, et on prévoit plus d’environnement de ce type dans les prochaines MAJ, c'est un premier jet on va dire. Aussi le donjon va prendre plus de sens avec la progression et le loot à la fin de l'Early Access.

----------


## 564.3

Il y en a qui trouvent déjà beaucoup de sens au mode donjon, selon ce que je lis sur Reddit  ::ninja:: 
De ce que j'ai compris on joue un personnage au passé trouble qui s'était rangé, jusqu'au jour où des malfrats ont tué son chien volé sa poule, et là il est passé en mode John Wick total.
Il y a pas mal de drames avec ceux qui tuent la poule accidentellement en tentant de la "sauver"  :^_^: 

Sinon RoadToVR a fait un bon résumé de Blade & Sorcery, l'update 10 et la version Quest 2 je trouve: https://www.roadtovr.com/blade-sorce...est-2-release/

Edit: En passant, sur une ou deux sessions j'ai eu le même genre de bug rare que lui avec le carquois
https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor..._the_dungeons/
De temps en temps quand j'en sortais une flèche un NPC se téléportait dans un mur (ou en tous cas j'avais l'impression que c'était lié).
C'est le niveau 2 de puissance après celui de la flèche invisible (plus fréquent)  ::ninja:: 
Je ne pense pas que ce soit le bon endroit pour faire des bugs reports, en plus difficile à reproduire. Bref bon courage pour débugger ça…
Mais c'est un bug marrant aussi, pour le coup assez inoffensif tant que ça ne fait pas crasher le jeu.

----------


## Cespe

Merci à votre team Kospy ! 
J'ai pas encore sauté le pas car j'attends qu'il soit terminé. Je l'attends de fous !

----------


## KospY

> De temps en temps quand j'en sortais une flèche un NPC se téléportait dans un mur (ou en tous cas j'avais l'impression que c'était lié).
> C'est le niveau 2 de puissance après celui de la flèche invisible (plus fréquent)


Oui il y a un bug bizarre avec les flèches. J'ai pas encore réussi à trouver d’où ça vient  :WTF:

----------


## Hideo

Ah c'est marrant, je savais pas non plus que c'etait fait par un mangeur de cordon bleu !  ::lol::  
C'est cool de te voir passer ici et du coup j'en profite pour vous feliciter, vous faites clairement parti de ceux qui font avancer la VR.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Ah oui bravo! J'ai pris une sacrée claque quand j'ai testé le jeu ( dans tous les sens du terme).
Je n'ai pas encore testé la Maj Donjons, je dois bouger mon PC dans le salon...votre jeu me fait trop bouger pour mon bureau sous les toits :D

----------


## 564.3

La version 10.2 est sortie avec pas mal d'améliorations et bugfixes, dont les problèmes avec l'arc  :;): 
https://steamcommunity.com/app/62973...8087439106899/

----------


## Darth

Faut vraiment que je prenne un moment pour relancer le jeu. Quand j'arrêterai de cracher mes poumons :D

----------


## 564.3

Teasing de ce sur quoi Warpfrog bosse en parallèle maintenant que l'équipe s'est encore étoffée
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...50121374043463

J'ai regroupé les infos un peu différemment:

- furtivité: amélioration des mécanismes et comportements, possibilité de couvrir la bouche des NPCs en les chopant
- animations: amélioration des mouvements et réactions des NPCs en combat

- avatar: plus d'options de personnalisation du corps/visage
- système d'inventaire: à ses débuts pour le mode "Crystal Hunt" et gérer la progression (gagner de l'argent, s'acheter du matos, etc.)
- amure/vêtements: en rapport, mécanisme pour s'habiller par drag & drop (doit falloir être dans un mode spécial "garde robe", pour éviter d'arracher son futal quand on essaie de dégainer son épée même si l'idée me fait marrer… ou alors ça ne marche que par remplacement)

- magie: amélioration et extension des sorts existants
- VFX et optimisation: améliorations diverses pour rendre le jeu plus beau et plus efficace, exploiter toutes les plateformes à fond (et probablement PSVR2, enfin j'espère pour eux même si ça risque d'être compliqué pour les mods)

- donjon: ajout de nouvelles pièces, portes physiques (peuvent être abîmées/détruites, regarder à travers les trous…)

Certaines choses sortiront dans l'update 11, d'autres préparent le terrain pour la suite.
Pour plus d'info voir la page de la roadmap: https://steamcommunity.com/app/62973...5067106410776/

Bref, ça présage du bon qui devient encore meilleur tout ça  :;):

----------


## Darth

Dire que j'ai même pas eu le temps de tester la v8. Faudra que je le fasse après une soirée pavlov quand j'ai viré les meubles.

----------


## 564.3

Du teasing de l'update 11, centré sur la magie.
En résumé des effets plus beaux/complexes et de nouvelles façons d'utiliser les sorts qui ont l'air bien fun, hâte de tester ça  :;): 
Vaut mieux aller voir le post Steam pour tous les gifs animés: https://steamcommunity.com/games/629...47998937230922
Potentiellement ça sortirait du genre avril si tout va bien.

----------


## 564.3

Ça y est, l'update 11 est dispo en beta ! Je vais tester ça dimanche.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...94923827989253

Un résumé de ce qui est nouveau, pour ceux qui ont la flemme de cliquer:
- un tutoriel
- système de fringue/armure
- nouveaux usages des sorts, y en a que j'ai hate de tester
- système d'inventaire: une roue plutôt qu'un système immersif, mais ça devrait être assez efficace pour un jeu d'action
- premier jet de la refonte des animations des IAs
- zone extérieur autours de la maison de départ
- amélioration des perfs
- des bugs (pas en beta pour rien)  ::ninja:: 

Autre choses pas encore présentes dans la version actuelle:
- les portes interactives, seulement dans la maison et pas dans les donjons
- les nouvelles options de customisation de l'apparence de son avatar

----------


## 564.3

Bon bah c'est bien cool, pas vu spécialement de problèmes pour l'instant à part détails qui sont déjà connus. https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor...posting_known/
J'ai surtout fait joujou avec les nouveaux sorts dans la zone de départ agrandie, un run de donjon et un peu d'arène. Les nouveaux décors sont encore du beau boulot, et j'aime bien la cohérence de l'ensemble (le passage maison/donjon notamment).
Bien fan du nouvel usage du sort de gravité, une petite démonstration (sans trop d'abus) https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor...5mj/i_can_fly/
Le passage sous la flotte est plutôt bien rendu mais c'est frustrant de marcher au fond. Je suppose qu'on pourra nager tôt ou tard, même s'il y a déjà un mod pour régler le problème  ::ninja::  https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor...age_operation/
J'avais raté le coup des baguettes par contre, faudra que je teste ça la prochaine fois. Edit: en fait c'était un mod pour avoir les mêmes effets que sur le baton de sorcier sur un truc qui se tiens à une main

----------


## Darth

Je vois de plus en plus de gif sur cette beta et ça donne envie. Faudra attendre la sortie, le hotfix et la compatibilité des mods favoris comme sectory.

----------


## Darth

La V11 est sortie et l'update est massive en terme de contenu.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais, j'avais déjà pas mal fait le tours sur la beta mais c'est l'occase d'y retourner.
Voilà le post récapitulatif en passant https://store.steampowered.com/news/...60490853605276

----------


## 564.3

Un post sur leur roadmap actuelle: https://store.steampowered.com/news/...34200219492340

Pas de dates, et ils ne révèlent pas tout encore.

Update 12

Nouvelles fonctions:
- nage gérée par la physique (à la main, à la rame, etc), et les futurs niveaux auront des sections immergées
- objets destructibles (vases, chaises, etc)
- musique d'ambiance dynamique
- améliorations de l'IA: nouvelles animations, meilleur usage du bouclier, gestion de l'eau (vu qu'on va nager), etc

Concernant les mods:
- gestionnaire de mods intégré au jeu
- donjon moddable, il y avait des modules de la marketplace qui empêchaient cela
- pareil pour les habits / armures, tout sera moddable


Version 1.0

Sortie du mode de jeu avec progression "Crystal Hunt" sur lequel ils bossent en parallèle depuis pas mal de temps.
Nouveau donjon "Dalgarian Ruins" avec son set de salles, lore, etc.

----------

